# First smoked elk burgers



## p-nut (May 13, 2017)

IMG_0416.JPG



__ p-nut
__ May 13, 2017





Stump Clone= 225= 1.5 hours= good burgers


----------



## p-nut (May 13, 2017)

IMG_0412.JPG



__ p-nut
__ May 13, 2017





Before I started pic!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

Looking really tasty!
Waiting for the plated pics...  Bring your A game. :biggrin:


----------



## p-nut (May 13, 2017)

IMG_0414.JPG



__ p-nut
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## p-nut (May 13, 2017)

Forgot the plated pics :( .. was to hungry I guess.. lol


----------



## chilerelleno (May 13, 2017)

P-nut said:


> Forgot the plated pics :( .. was to hungry I guess.. lol


LMAO...  Been there and done that...  Or chased out of the kitchen by my hungry family.


----------



## crazymoon (May 14, 2017)

Pn, Fine looking burger sir !


----------

